# M7040 Radio



## Bill White (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a 2006 M7040 that has been very reliable. The only problem I have is the radio. It stopped working this winter while I was not using the tractor. The power does come on but no sound comes out of the speakers. I placed a cassette tape in the unit and samething, no sound. I know I need to check the speaker connection in the back of the radio but HOW DO YOU GET THE RADIO OUT!!!! I removed the border plate and can see a metal flip switch on the upper right side of the radio but have had no luck getting the radio out. Any suggestions?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Bill White said:


> I have a 2006 M7040 that has been very reliable. The only problem I have is the radio. It stopped working this winter while I was not using the tractor. The power does come on but no sound comes out of the speakers. I placed a cassette tape in the unit and samething, no sound. I know I need to check the speaker connection in the back of the radio but HOW DO YOU GET THE RADIO OUT!!!! I removed the border plate and can see a metal flip switch on the upper right side of the radio but have had no luck getting the radio out. Any suggestions?


You need to remove the roof to access the radio mount. It's a DIN mount but secures on the sides of the radio and it's only accessable by removing the roof. I'd say the Molex plug that feeds the radio has come loose. That applies to all the headliner mounted stuff, everything secures from the backside and you have to remove the roof to gain access. Only way it will come out.


----------

